# Randomly moving focus point



## thegios (Jun 12, 2019)

Going crazy on this problem: when I let camera hang from neck, when I pick it up again and screen turns on, the focus point has moved. And if I move the camera, focus point blinks and erratically moves from center to new position.
Thanks


----------



## JoTomOz (Jun 12, 2019)

thegios said:


> Going crazy on this problem: when I let camera hang from neck, when I pick it up again and screen turns on, the focus point has moved. And if I move the camera, focus point blinks and erratically moves from center to new position.
> Thanks


Yeah, this happens to me, less so nowadays. Always figured it was just the touch screen accidentally being activated? Trash can button (moves it back to centre) was my friend. These days I just turn off the camera off unless it is in my hands.


----------



## Boudreaux&Thibodeaux (Jun 15, 2019)

I usually use the EVF, don't use the touch screen for moving the focus point. But... sometimes, when magnifying an image for review, I accidentally hit the focus button... and weirdness follows. I've boiled it down to my bad, but I can see it happening even more when using the touch screeen


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 15, 2019)

I have the issue with my R, its me and the touch screen. My right thump finds its way onto the screen, and my right fingers often brush it when picking the camera up.

Turn off the touch screen and see if the issue goes away. I like the touch to af, but a double tap would also be ok, and eliminate most of the issue.


----------



## Pape (Jun 15, 2019)

yeah no enough room for big thumb,
I noticed my thumb is too long too, it naturally lands on mode wheel when it should to aperture wheel. i guess its planned to japanese hand.
oops forgot this is R not RP chain ,but just saying two similar adjust wheel is as bad as touch bar.


----------



## Viggo (Jun 15, 2019)

I have an easy fix for you, also use trash can as centering button, but in addition I’ve set the “SET”-button to deactivate touch. Normally I choose my AF placement and then just lock it buy pressing set-button. It becomes a habit really fast. I remember I was furious when I discovered the R couldn’t zoom to 1:1 on the actual focusing point used like all my previous bodies. But, started using double touch and I haven’t thought about it since..


----------



## YuengLinger (Jun 15, 2019)

Really looking forward to RF body with fewer ergonomic compromises!


----------



## Boudreaux&Thibodeaux (Jun 15, 2019)

I see no compromises. Much prefer the R shooting to the 5Dii/iii/iv

There are _many_ ways to modify, rearrange, customize the controls on the R.... creativity is key.


----------



## thegios (Jun 17, 2019)

Eco mode is half the solution: turns lcd off in less than 10 seconds.

In any case I'm shutting down the camera when hanging: I have found out that hanging on my neck causes a huge drain as EVF stays always on.


----------

